# Wightlink Increase Ferry Prices Again



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

After increasing their prices in January, Wightlink foot passengers faced a further 27 per cent rise this week. The Company blame the high cost of fuel. The fuel element had increased by 144% since last spring, coupled with higher cost of maintenace, but they say the impact of increased fuel prices was more pronounced on the less economical FastCat as I am sure Moaf would confirm?. Although Hovertravel having also increased their prices in January which was inflation based say they have no plans to increase their prices again. This means that regular passengers will be paying £110.75 for a monthly ticket on the Hovercraft, but £140 on the FastCat. But the Cat runs later, so some passengers have little choice but find the extra. A standard ticket on the FastCat goes up from £12.40 which is went up to in January to £13.40. Red Funnel say they have no plans to increase fares. So it is a good job we have a bit of competition because it is becoming increasingly more expensive to live on the island especially for those who have to cross daily to work. David


----------



## HarbourCam (Jul 29, 2007)

Videos of WightLink ferries:

St Faith:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=BzfP1iH2E0o

St Cecilia:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=tDelYyYe2YM

St Clare:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=JLYXXR-unxo

FastCat Ryde:
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=bBjDk89Hs8w


----------

